

Is there such a thing as an advisory CTO? And where do you find one? - gregormck

I need someone that I can ask for advice on app structure, how to set up the queuing of jobs, API design and database design &#x2F; optimisation. My coding is alright and I can hire developers no problem and break tasks down, but I need an experienced developer to lean on for advice from time to time (around 4 hours a month I&#x27;d guess). I use &quot;CTO&quot; rather than mentor or advisor because I&#x27;d like the person to be part of the team and to believe in the project. Mentor and advisor seem too abstract somehow.
======
sharemywin
I don't think you need a CTO until you have enterpise level problems.
Platform: use something cheap or free until you can prove its got growth
potential. or than that not sure what technical issues you need to worry
about. If your already growing and have real scaliblity issues get a real CTO.
Unless your doing some kind of infastructure thing.

------
conorh
I think you need to describe more what you are expecting, because it very much
depends what you are looking for them to advise you on. If you are looking for
someone to advise you on: hiring, code, scaling etc. then I'd imagine that HN
is full of people who have the experience to help you there. I do this for
several startups myself.

